# Neues Notebook für Diablo 3



## Scharad88 (25. April 2012)

*Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hallo!
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mir ein Notebook zu holen.
Aber ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit der Hardware aus und weiß nicht, auf was ich achten muss.
In erster Linie sollte Diablo 3 so gut wie möglich auf diesem Notebook funktionieren. D.h. nicht auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen.
Auch die restlichen neuen Spiele sollten einigermaßen gut laufen. 
Ich will ihn hauptsächlich daheim nutzen. Also muss jetzt nicht gerade mobil sein. Der Preis sollte bei ca. 600€ liegen.
Windows 7 muss nicht unbedingt installiert sein, denn das liegt bei mir Zuhause rum. 
Die Größe des Displays sollte wohl größer als 15Zoll sein. Sollte halt nicht zu klein sein. Und auf der Tastatur sollte rechts ein Nummernfeld vorhanden sein.
Festplatte muss auch nicht so groß sein.

Ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgestöbert und bin auf den Acer TravelMate 5760G-52458G50Mnsk gestoßen.

Acer TravelMate 5760G-52458G50Mnsk bei notebooksbilliger.de

Der hört sich für mich als Laien aufjedenfall ganz gut an. Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie gut die Grafikkarte ist.
Was sagt ihr zu dem? Würdet ihr mir den empfehlen? Gibt es in diesem Preisbereich einen besseren?


----------



## Supeq (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Warum Notebook wenn du ihn hauptsächlich zu Hause und zum spielen nutzen möchtest?

Generell wirst du für den Preis kein vernünftiges Gaming-Notebook bekommen. Sowohl die Grafikkarte("Mid-Low end") als auch die CPU(nur Dualcore) in dem von dir verlinkten Gerät reichen nicht für flüssiges Spielen aktueller Titel aus. (Solang man, so wie du, nicht auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zocken möchte). Grade Diablo 3 profitiert übrigens enorm von mehr als 2 Kernen.

Von daher, entweder nen PC kaufen oder das Budget aufstocken


----------



## Research (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

1. Warum ein Laptop?
2. Preissuchmaschinen nutzen günstige Notebook RAM 6 GB; 15,6 Zoll; RAM ab 12 GB; ab 16 Zoll; Prozessortyp Intel Core i7; Prozessortyp Intel Core i5; Grafikkarte nVidia GeForce GT 550M; Grafikkarte ATI Mobility Radeon HD 7690 XT; 550 € bis 700 €; Grafikkarte ATI Mobili
3. Ausreichen wird diese Hardware
4. Welche weiteren Spiele?
5. Hardware: Ein i3 und die 5670 mit 512MB reichen. (Mobil)

So habe selber mal gesucht:Vergleich für Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b19sg (A6L86EA), Acer Aspire 5755G-2458G1TMtks (LX.RVB02.030), Acer Aspire 5750G-2458G64Mnkk (LX.RXS02.041), Acer TravelMate 5760G-52458G50Mnsk (NX.V6KEG.002)

Ein echter PC ist keine Alternative?


----------



## Supeq (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Mit der Aussage "Ausreichen wird diese Hardware" wäre ich vorsichtig, es ist nen Unterschied ob man in D3 alleine vor sich hinlevelt oder mit ner 4er Party durch Monstermassen pflügt.

(Mit ner C2D@3GHZ / GTX 470 Kombi stößt nen Kollege von mir schon an die Grenze zu "spielbar")


----------



## Scharad88 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also ich wollt halt ein Notebook, damit ich daheim auch auf der Couch chillen kann und da ein bisschen zocken, für die Arbeit Sachen erledigen, surfen usw. 
PC kommt aufjedenfall nicht in Frage.

Also die Hauptsache für mich ist, dass Diablo Online flüssig läuft ohne viele Einsparungen bei den Details machen zu müssen. 
Die restlichen aktuellen Spiele müssen nicht unbedingt mit ner High-End Grafik laufen. Da ich eigentlich eh nicht der Zocker bin. 
Aber bei Diablo 3 muss man eine Ausnahme machen 

Den von mir vorgeschlagenen hat sich für mich halt gut angehört und hat auch optisch mit diesem matten Style ein Pluspunkt. Und dieses Acer Multi-Gesture Touchpad hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.

Mein Budget könnte ich noch auf 700€ aufstocken, wenn es dafür auch  einen viel besseren geben würde, als den von mir vorgeschlagen.

Acer Aspire 5755G-2458G1TMtks (LX.RVB02.030) 15 Zoll Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
^--- dieser hat einen doppelt so großen Grafikspeicher wie den von mir vorgeschlagenen. Merkt man das?


----------



## DennisR (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



Scharad88 schrieb:


> ...auf der Couch chillen kann und da ein bisschen zocken.




Wie willst du den auf ner Couch spielen ? Laptop auf den Knien und mit dem Trackpad in Diablo 3 die Maus Steuern bzw. und mit der anderen Hand die Tastatur 

Wenn du den Laptop aufn Tisch stehen hast und dabei auf ner Couch sitzt kannst du auch direkt einen Rechner nehmen. Nur da Chillst du in einem Chefsessel.


Ich würde dir auch zu einem Rechner empfehlen bei deinem Budget. Du bekommst halt für das Geld viel mehr Leistung.


hier mal ein Beispiel :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/7c5ecb2200348adf90f41eb53198aa97b005ad05d1d1f23031f


Hab mal nen TFT, Maus und Tastatur dabeigelegt ;D


----------



## Research (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Nun, er spielt sicher auf 1920x1080. Der Laptop schafft das nicht. Dies sorgt für niedrigere Anforderungen.

Zumal der Core-i gleich schnell ist. Die Grafikkarte ist der Knackpunkt.

Edit: Auf der Couch?........ OK. Lass dir nicht die Oberschenkel anbrennen.


----------



## hysterix (25. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ich zocke im Bett und da brennt nix an^^ Kleines Brett drunter und gut is 



Research schrieb:


> Nun, er spielt sicher auf 1920x1080. Der Laptop schafft das nicht. Dies sorgt für niedrigere Anforderungen.
> 
> Zumal der Core-i gleich schnell ist. Die Grafikkarte ist der Knackpunkt.
> 
> Edit: Auf der Couch?........ OK. Lass dir nicht die Oberschenkel anbrennen.


----------



## Patze93 (25. April 2012)

Das einzigste was frei sein sollte ist der Lüfter. Das hier gut Luft ran kommt. Wo das Ding letztendlich steht ist völlig egal. Ich hab auch schon öfters GTA auf dem Sofa gezockt. Und es gibt auch Mäuse, was denk ich so oder so jeder verwendet bzw. Sehr viele die dann auch auf unebenen Fläche Top arbeiten.


----------



## Patze93 (25. April 2012)

Schau mal hier: 

http://www.expert-technomarkt.de/No...book/Notebook/Aspire series 7750G-2414G50Mnkk

Alternativ etwas auf Llano Basis.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ich klinke mich mal ein. Kenne mich im Laptop GPU Markt null aus.
Wollte auch mal wissen welches Laptop gut geeignet wäre für Diablo3 so im 500€ bereich ?
SSD kein muss.


----------



## hysterix (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also 500 Euro sind in meinen Augen zu wenig wenn man es vernüntig spielen will, außer dir reicht alles auf low und ne geringe Auflösung.
Ich sag mal so ab ner GT555 ist es gut spielbar. Oder GT650m





ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ein. Kenne mich im Laptop GPU Markt null aus.
> Wollte auch mal wissen welches Laptop gut geeignet wäre für Diablo3 so im 500€ bereich ?
> SSD kein muss.


----------



## Research (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Nun, laut der aktuellen PCGH Print reicht jeder 4 Kerner. Ein Athlon X2 4400 ist auch ausreichend. Als Grafikkarte eine HD6650 (muss ich nochmal nachschlagen).

Empfehle aber das Heft selber zu kaufen und nachzuschlagen für was man welche Hardware braucht.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Rede aber ja von Laptops.

Und wie sind die AMD Quads für Lappy ?


----------



## Patze93 (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich kaufe mir entweder nächste Woche den Llano 4 Kerner von AMD oder warte noch auf Trinity. Gegen Intel kommt AMD natürlich nicht an, wenn es um CPU Leistung geht. Jedoch bekommst du bei AMD meiner Meinung nach das bessere Gesamtpaket. In dem Bereich bekommt man bei AMD einen 4 Kerner und Crossfire. Auf Intel Basis gibt es den I3 und GT630. Jetzt kommt es halt noch auf die Multithreading Leistung der Software an. Also ich habe bisher immer AMD verwendet und werde es auch weiterhin, jetzt mit einem neuen Notebook tun, weil für mich das Paket stimmt. Aber am besten mal paar Tests von Geräten durchlesen. Da sind meist Benchmarks dabei


----------



## ThugAngel87 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja das mit den Benchmarks sah ich kaum. Und ne gute Übersicht hat zwar Chip, aber bei denen sind Lappys erst ab 800€ gut


----------



## Patze93 (2. Mai 2012)

Notebookcheck bietet dir Benchmarklisten zu den CPUs und GPUs. Such dir einfach bei Geizhals.at/de ein paar Notebooks raus und gleich die Daten ab. Dann weist du jeweils wie Leistungsfähig die Notebooks sind. Jedoch sagt das nichts über den Gesamteindruck. Wenn du aber jemand bist dem nur Leistung zählt wirst du wahrscheinlich bei Medion den größten Erfolg haben. Ich selber mag die Geräte aber garnicht weil sie mir zu hässlich sind.


----------



## hysterix (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Sicher wird ne HD6650 reichen aber in LOW Details und in Micky Mouse Auflösung  



Research schrieb:


> Nun, laut der aktuellen PCGH Print reicht jeder 4 Kerner. Ein Athlon X2 4400 ist auch ausreichend. Als Grafikkarte eine HD6650 (muss ich nochmal nachschlagen).
> 
> Empfehle aber das Heft selber zu kaufen und nachzuschlagen für was man welche Hardware braucht.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Habe gestern im web mal 2-3 Stunden geschaut, keine leichte sache mit meinen Anforderungen.
Meistens die GraKa zu schlecht.


----------



## hysterix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Wenn es kein neues sei muß,denn schau dir doch mal das hier an:
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

Reicht völlig für Diablo 3 und ne dicke SSD is auch noch dabei.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

zu teuer,sorry


----------



## Per4mance (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also das acer 5755g finde ich nicht schlecht. Hat nen i5 und ne geforce 540m. Bf3 läuft. Auf mittel-low und die diablo 3 beta ging auch gut. Star wars lauft auch. Für den preis ist die leistung und ausstattung gut. Meins hat damals 579.- gekostet.

Ist alles naturlich kein vergleich zu meinem desktop aber ich bin zufrieden mit dem gesammtpaket. In dem preissegment muss man sich halt auch entscheiden ob man qualität will oder leistung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das klingt gut da du es auf dem Lappy spieltest.
Welche settings und Auflösung?


----------



## hysterix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Für 650 Euro + Versand kannste es haben 



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> zu teuer,sorry


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also du bist der Verkäufer ?





hysterix schrieb:


> Für 650 Euro + Versand kannste es haben


----------



## hysterix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Jap aber is nicht meins verkaufe es nur im Auftrag eines Bekannten   Also für 650 Euronen + Versand würde er es her geben und das is nen guter Preis wenn man bedenkt das die SSD schon über 200 Euro kostet.



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Also du bist der Verkäufer ?


----------



## Patze93 (3. Mai 2012)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ace...fcampaign_id=45c48cce2e2d7fbdea1afc51c7c6ad26

Das sollte auch gut Power haben mit der 6850


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also die AMD Radeon HD 6850M ist bis ca 700€ das beste was man haben kann. Hab mal alles nun abgecheckt.


----------



## hysterix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Und der passende Test dazu.
Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk: Tests, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / LX.RVH02.052




Patze93 schrieb:


> Acer Aspire 7750G-5245G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Das sollte auch gut Power haben mit der 6850


----------



## Per4mance (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

meine einstellungen waren glaub so mittel bei diablo 3.

das 7750g is aber nen 17" brauch mehr strom und die grafikkarte hat aufgrund der höheren auflösung auch mehr zu schaffen. schwerer isses auch


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das Acer was eben gezeigt wurde ist auch 17".  Möchte auch kein 15" zu klein
Und es lief gut ohne ruckeln?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also die 5850 liegt bei gleicher CPU in Spiele Benches vor deiner 540m. Dann sollte wohl mehr als Mittel drin sein bei D3.





Per4mance schrieb:


> meine einstellungen waren glaub so mittel bei diablo 3.
> 
> das 7750g is aber nen 17" brauch mehr strom und die grafikkarte hat aufgrund der höheren auflösung auch mehr zu schaffen. schwerer isses auch


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Diablo 3 Game-Check: Wie läuft das Action-Rollenspiel auf meinem Notebook?

Was sagt uns das ?


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das du mit ner GT540m Diablo in Micky Mouse Auflösung spielen kannst. Ich persöhnlich würde mir das nicht antun, da muß mind 1600x900 drinne sein, aber jedem das seine 



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 Game-Check: Wie läuft das Action-Rollenspiel auf meinem Notebook?
> 
> Was sagt uns das ?


----------



## Poldisonne (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hallo ihr, hab hier nen Laptop kann ich mit dem D3 spielen? Bin ein Mädchen und kenn mich nicht so gut aus.

Packard Bell Easynote F4311-075GE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir antwortet.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Aber mit der 5850 geht es auf Hoch !





hysterix schrieb:


> Das du mit ner GT540m Diablo in Micky Mouse Auflösung spielen kannst. Ich persöhnlich würde mir das nicht antun, da muß mind 1600x900 drinne sein, aber jedem das seine


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also so gut wird D3 mit dem Laptop was du möchtest nicht laufen aufgrund des i3 Prozessor und der schlechteren Grafikkarte.  Zumal du beachten sollst das bei dem Gerät kein Windows dabei ist, falls es relevant ist.





Poldisonne schrieb:


> Hallo ihr, hab hier nen Laptop kann ich mit dem D3 spielen? Bin ein Mädchen und kenn mich nicht so gut aus.
> 
> Packard Bell Easynote F4311-075GE bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Wäre cool wenn ihr mir antwortet.


----------



## Poldisonne (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

windows bekomm ich da auch alleine drauf


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Nur die Hardware ist für D3 nicht so berauschend.





Poldisonne schrieb:


> windows bekomm ich da auch alleine drauf


----------



## Poldisonne (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hmm, also den Acer dort den oben jmd empfohlen hat für 599€ der würde aber gehen oder?


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Wenn du den hier meinst Acer Aspire 7750G-5245G50Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de ja der würde reichen.



Poldisonne schrieb:


> Hmm, also den Acer dort den oben jmd empfohlen hat für 599€ der würde aber gehen oder?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja der ist für das Geld das beste.


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Trotzdem würde ich noch warten und nen Book mit ner GT640m kaufen die denn nach Einfürung auch bei 600 Euro liegen dürfte.


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH hat es auf Full HD mx. Settings mit nem AMD Athlon X2 4400+ gebracht.

Mit HD 6750!

So, wenn ich das Beilagenheft finde....

Ja das ist Desktophardware. Mit einem mehr als 6 Jahre alten Prozessor und einer Low-End Grafikkarte von vor 4 Generationen.


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hier mal nen Zitat aus nem anderen Forum was Diablo 3 betrifft.

Ziatat:
Nur als beispiel

in meinem Laptop ist die ATI 5850M.

Und kann Diablo III in Full HD alles auf HIGH (Max) absolut flüssig spielen.

Zitat Ende

Also läuft das Game locker auf ner HD6850m


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Geile Schei....  


hysterix schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Zitat aus nem anderen Forum was Diablo 3 betrifft.
> 
> Ziatat:
> Nur als beispiel
> ...


----------



## Research (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...2747-platzsparender-pc-fuer-diablo-3-a-6.html



DennisR schrieb:


> Mit einem i3 und die 5670 mit 512MB


Desktophardware.



DennisR schrieb:


> Haben heute die Beta getestet und lief auf dem  Imac 27 flüssig. AA war dabei aus sonst alles auf Max Settings.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Asus X5MSV-SX191V (N53)

Das teil ist auch heiß !!!


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Vom Preis her TOP hat sogar nen I7 drinne.



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Asus X5MSV-SX191V (N53)
> 
> Das teil ist auch heiß !!!


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja eben drum, allerdings ein 15" und die GPU ist nen touch schlechter.


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Tjo mußt du wissen Asus is besser wie Acer.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Mich stört nur was die Auflösung.


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Jop die is bissel mager



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Mich stört nur was die Auflösung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

HP Pavilion g7-2051sg -A10-4600M 6GB/500GB 17"HD+ RadeonHD7670 DVD n W7HP64

Mit der ganz neuen AMD CPU


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Die Graka is aber ne Ecke schlechter wie die HD6850m 
AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> HP Pavilion g7-2051sg -A10-4600M 6GB/500GB 17"HD+ RadeonHD7670 DVD n W7HP64
> 
> Mit der ganz neuen AMD CPU


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

also laut den Benchmarks nicht !?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

AMD leakt Benchmark-Werte des A10-4600M ("Trinitiy")


hysterix schrieb:


> Die Graka is aber ne Ecke schlechter wie die HD6850m
> AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

nein die HD7670m is schlechter



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> 
> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> 
> also laut den Benchmarks nicht !?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Woran machst du das fest, laut den Benchmarks ist das ausgeglichen





hysterix schrieb:


> nein die HD7670m is schlechter


----------



## hysterix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

schau doch mal in die Rangliste rechts, da is die HD7670 weiter unten als die HD5850



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest, laut den Benchmarks ist das ausgeglichen


----------



## Poldisonne (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hey Leute hab mal schnell ne Frage hoffentlich liest das noch jmd in ner Std...

was sagt er zu dem PC 
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

is kein laptop ich weiss. aber was wäre der wert? und funktioniert da diablo 3 und anno?

Danke


----------



## 07Lowrider (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Moin.

Ich klinke mich auch mal mit ein. Hab schon einiges hier rausgelesen, vielen Dank schon einmal dazu. Hab ein paar Konfigurationen durchgespielt und finde den hier vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis am besten. Will mit Absicht nur 15'', da ich den Laptop oft transportiere. Der hat i7 mit Ivy-Bridge. Meine, dass ich im Segment bis 800€ keinen i5 mit Ivy-Bridge gefunden hab. Außerdem sollen 4 Kerne > 2, oder? Hier das gute Stück:

Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## hysterix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Da läuft anno und Diablo dicke drauf. 



Poldisonne schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab mal schnell ne Frage hoffentlich liest das noch jmd in ner Std...
> 
> was sagt er zu dem PC
> eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst
> ...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Die 6770m sollte aber auch reichen für D3.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Etwas besseres gibt es fürs Geld immoment nicht.
HP Pavilion DV6-6B55SG [Core-i7-Gaming-Knaller] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## hysterix (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Da find ich das Acer besser alleine schon wegen der Auflösung von 1600x900




ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Etwas besseres gibt es fürs Geld immoment nicht.
> HP Pavilion DV6-6B55SG [Core-i7-Gaming-Knaller] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das kostet aber wesentlich mehr !





hysterix schrieb:


> Da find ich das Acer besser alleine schon wegen der Auflösung von 1600x900


----------



## acheron (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Moin moin,

sodale, ich brauch mal Hilfe und zwar steht bei mir demnächst eine längere Reise an und da wollt ich mir vorher ein neues (oder gebrauchtes vom Händler) Notebook gönnen.

Darauf laufen sollte D3 (zumindest in low-quali flüssig) und EVE.
Wichtig, das ganze muß unter 2,5kg (besser sogar unter 2kg) wiegen und als Display sollte es 13" haben. Ne hohe akkulaufzeit wäre auch nicht schlecht. Achja und möglichst günstig! (<500 wenn möglich)

Bisher bin ich z.b. bei diesem hier, denke aber es ist mir D3 überfordert. Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E325 700D518 1297A26 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ich bitte also um Ratschläge, Tips und Vorschläge


----------



## 07Lowrider (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Etwas besseres gibt es fürs Geld immoment nicht.
> HP Pavilion DV6-6B55SG [Core-i7-Gaming-Knaller] bei notebooksbilliger.de



Wenn ich den mit meinem ( Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk ) vergleiche, sehe ich eigentlich nur den Unterschied, dass der HP 2gb RAM mehr hat, was ich aber für nicht ganz so wichtig halte. Der Acer hat zwar Ivy-Bridge, wobei ich da gelesen hab, dass der Leistungsunterschied echt nicht so heftig sein soll. Nur bei der GraKa komme ich ins Stocken.
 Dass die GT 640M besser als die HD 6770M ist, ist klar erkennbar. Aber wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass die 6770 DDR5 hat und die 640 nur DDR3, wie groß bleibt der Unterschied dann? Wir reden hier immerhin von 150€ Preisunterschied und ich bin nicht der Ultra-Dauerzocker, der sich über ein paar fps aufregt!


----------



## hysterix (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Die GT640m hat gegenüber der HD6770m ca 13% Mehrleistung, das is der Unterschied.



07Lowrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich den mit meinem ( Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk ) vergleiche, sehe ich eigentlich nur den Unterschied, dass der HP 2gb RAM mehr hat, was ich aber für nicht ganz so wichtig halte. Der Acer hat zwar Ivy-Bridge, wobei ich da gelesen hab, dass der Leistungsunterschied echt nicht so heftig sein soll. Nur bei der GraKa komme ich ins Stocken.
> Dass die GT 640M besser als die HD 6770M ist, ist klar erkennbar. Aber wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass die 6770 DDR5 hat und die 640 nur DDR3, wie groß bleibt der Unterschied dann? Wir reden hier immerhin von 150€ Preisunterschied und ich bin nicht der Ultra-Dauerzocker, der sich über ein paar fps aufregt!


----------



## 07Lowrider (11. Mai 2012)

Brauche ich denn die 13% mehr Leistung, wenn ich Diablo 3 und WoW zocken will?


----------



## hysterix (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Keine Ahnung wie deine Ansprüche sind ... ich hab mal WoW mit ner HD5650 gezockt und das war ne Qual. Aber im Grunde sollte die HD6770 reichen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYNAzuLI_6g


07Lowrider schrieb:


> Brauche ich denn die 13% mehr Leistung, wenn ich Diablo 3 und WoW zocken will?


----------



## 07Lowrider (13. Mai 2012)

hysterix schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung wie deine Ansprüche sind ... ich hab mal WoW mit ner HD5650 gezockt und das war ne Qual. Aber im Grunde sollte die HD6770 reichen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYNAzuLI_6g



Das Video ist ja leider von nem Privatserver. Wieviel schlechter ist denn eine 5650 im Vergleich zu einer 6770?


----------



## hysterix (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Gute 20% schlechter. Sie gehört auch zur Leistungsklasse 3. Schau doch einfach mal selber da sieht man ja welchen Rang welche Karte hat^^
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Und eigentlich beantwortet dir deine Fragen auch dein Freund Google 
http://www.google.de/search?q=hd677...fficial&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np



07Lowrider schrieb:


> Das Video ist ja leider von nem Privatserver. Wieviel schlechter ist denn eine 5650 im Vergleich zu einer 6770?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Medion Erazer X7813, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 4096MB, 640GB, BD-ROM (MD97896) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Lese dir den Test durch , denn weißte was von dem Book zu halten ist 
Medion Erazer X7813 (MD97895) Notebook im Test Gamingstarker Desktopersatz auf notebookjournal.de

Da ich jetzt hier nen One Notebook mit ner HD6990m zu stehen habe, werde ich mein X6819 wohl verkaufen  Aber Fakt ist, das bei dem X6819 das Display einfach der Hammer ist, da kommt kein Book so schnell ran.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Der ist auch gut für das Geld. Zu beachten, der Core i7 + Hohe Auflösung.

Acer Aspire 7750G-2674G50Mnkk i7-2670QM 4GB HD6850M Gaming-Hit!


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

aber nicht besser wie der von medion was Gamen angeht!! Du drehst dich im Kreis irgendwie


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Dafür kostet der Medion auch ne ganze ecke mehr.


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Richtig aber bietet auch ne ganze Ecke mehr an Leistung


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja aber irgendwann ist auch schluss, besser gehts immer. Und für Diablo 3 reicht es mehr als locker.


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Na denn nimm das doch mit der HD6850 LOL Du drehst dich im Kreis.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

will halt gutes Preisleistungs verhältnis.


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja denn nimm ihn doch   Mitlerweile sind wir auf Seite 9^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Lass mich 

Und was ist das da genau für ein Gerät was du dir holst?


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ich hab mir das One D90 ersteigert mit ner HD6990m  Ich will bis die HD7970m günstig gibt damit durch halten  das heißt bis 2013 soll das Book reichen^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

mit dem core i3 ?


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ne mit nem I7 2630Qm



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> mit dem core i3 ?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ist ein Ivy Bridge schon oder?


----------



## hysterix (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Nein Ivy ist ab 3 vorne^^ also nen I7 2670QM ist Sandy nen I7 3.. is Ivy Ich halte nix von Ivy weil die paar Prozent Mehrleistung machen sich eh beim Gamen nicht bemerkbar. Lieber ne ordentliche GPU im Notebook macht viel mehr aus als nen Ivy^^



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Ist ein Ivy Bridge schon oder?


----------



## hysterix (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Schau dir mal den hier an kostet 800 Tacken und hat die neueste Technik drinne 
http://www.hardwarecamp24.de/Notebo...7H-i5-3210M-GT-650M-500GB-HDDW7HP::20474.html
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0082BJU0A/...eative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B0082BJU0A


----------



## ThugAngel87 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das wird es werden 

HP Pavilion DV6-6B55SG [Core-i7-Gaming-Knaller] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## stadler5 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Na da hätte ich wirklich lieber den GE60 von MSI genommen wäre um Längen besser.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Der hat nur einen Core i5





stadler5 schrieb:


> Na da hätte ich wirklich lieber den GE60 von MSI genommen wäre um Längen besser.


----------



## Vagas (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hmmm... wenn du dein HP hast, kannst du mal sagen wie gut die Graka ist? 
Also ich glaube fast, dass die HD6850 vom Acer 7750g besser ist ^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das Problem an der 6850 ist, die haben in der überall GDDR3 Ram verbaut und in Benchmarks haben die GDDR5. Und das ist der Flaschenhals an dem Gerät.





Vagas schrieb:


> Hmmm... wenn du dein HP hast, kannst du mal sagen wie gut die Graka ist?
> Also ich glaube fast, dass die HD6850 vom Acer 7750g besser ist ^^


----------



## -Riddick- (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Der hat nur einen Core i5


 langt doch locker ...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja aber immer mehr Spiele/Anwendungen profitieren davon wenn es 4 Cores sind, da zahle ich ja keine 700 Kröten für nen Dual Core





-Riddick- schrieb:


> langt doch locker ...


----------



## stadler5 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

I5 IVY reicht echt Locker


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hast das MSI teil mal angetatscht `? Der letzte Plastic Bomber.
Und kostet 80 € mehr.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Wieso ist der ivy bridge Core i5 in Benchmarks auf dem Niveau des i7 ?


----------



## -Riddick- (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

weil der I5 locker ausreicht um Diablo 3 auch in FHD zu spielen, da limitiert dich bei dem Budget nie ein I5 sondern immer die GPU !


----------



## ThugAngel87 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Nur bei anderem Games wohl nicht.


----------



## Alterac (23. Mai 2012)

Bei BFBC2 ist ein i7 nicht besser als ein i3 meistens.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja mag sein, aber viele Games nutzen ja Quad Cores !


----------



## Alterac (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Bringt dir aber nicht mehr FPS wenn du nur ne Gurken Graka hast.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Jup.
Schau' lieber, dass du einen flotten i5 mit HT bekommst und einen flotten Grafikchip.
Da bekommst du am Ende mehr FPS.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das HT Simuliert doch dann 4 Cores oder ?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ein i5 mit HT verfügt dann z.B. über 2 physische, aber 4 logische Kerne. 
Das Ganze bringt gegenüber nur 2 logischen Kernen 10-30 Prozent Mehrleistung und hilft meist die min. FPS anzuheben.
Schau z.B. mal hier, wie gut sich der Core-i3 2120 gegenüber einigen Prozessoren mit 4 physischen Kernen schlägt.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das erklärt wieso die FPS in Games oft höher sind als bei i7.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Da sehen die alten Q Modelle ja mehr als alt aus. !


----------



## -Riddick- (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Nur bei anderem Games wohl nicht.


 Hä ???? Das bei allen Spielen grundsätzlich zuerst die GPU die das System bremst und nicht der I5 ...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja aber finde 800€ einfach zu viel irgendwie für ein Dual Core uns nur 15".


----------



## Alterac (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

WOFÜR 

Wenn du unbedingt einen Quad haben willst hol dir doch ein Notebook damit aber viel

Spaß dann mit der HD 3000 oder uralt Grafikkarte, das bringt dir garnix mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Ja aber immer mehr Spiele/Anwendungen profitieren davon wenn es 4 Cores sind, da zahle ich ja keine 700 Kröten für nen Dual Core


 
Die Programme und vorallem Spiele lassen sich aber noch von der Hand aufzählen 

Der i5 reicht dicke, vorallem dank seinem HT.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Eine 6850 oder 6770m ist kein Uralt


----------



## pringles (23. Mai 2012)

Hab ne 6850m (Acer 7750g) und bis zu den neuen Konsolen reicht die auf jeden  an deiner Stelle würde ich zu dem msi greifen weil der einmal die neuere Technik hat und weil das hp (war kurz davor es mir zu kaufen) selbst im Leerlauf den Lüfter an hat, für mich ein ko Kriterium, wenn dich das nicht stört kannst du ihn nehmen, auch wenn dir ein i7 in dieser grakaregion keinen Vorteil zum i5 bringen wird.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Acer Aspire V3-771G-73614G75Makk (NX.M0SEG.013) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und der ?


----------



## -Riddick- (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

guter Prozzi und gute GPU, leider kein FHD ...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Aber die 1600er auflösung ist doch nicht so übel oder ?





-Riddick- schrieb:


> guter Prozzi und gute GPU, leider kein FHD ...


----------



## 07Lowrider (23. Mai 2012)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:
			
		

> Acer Aspire V3-771G-73614G75Makk (NX.M0SEG.013) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Und der ?



Wenn du wirklich Diablo zocken willst nicht zu empfehlen. Leistung ist super. Max Details gehen locker. Aber die Wärmeentwicklung ist pervers. Deine Linke Hand sollte lieber aus Asbest sein.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



07Lowrider schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich Diablo zocken willst nicht zu empfehlen. Leistung ist super. Max Details gehen locker. Aber die Wärmeentwicklung ist pervers. Deine Linke Hand sollte lieber aus Asbest sein.


 
Ich Spiele eh nicht mit Touchpad !

Zumal wpher willst wissen das er so hot wird?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Wer googelt, der findet.
Gibt Reviews, die sich auch die Wärmeentwicklung anschauen...
Die Acer-Displays in der Preisklasse sind etwas mau.
Schau dir auch mal die XMG A502 Serie von Schenker an, 
da kannst du dir eine eigene Konfiguration erstellen - und von mir aus auch einen Quad-Core reinklatschen, wenn's dein Ego befriedigt.


----------



## 07Lowrider (24. Mai 2012)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Spiele eh nicht mit Touchpad !
> 
> Zumal wpher willst wissen das er so hot wird?



Selbsttest z.B. ? Außerdem ist mir klar, dass du das Touchpad nicht benutzt, aber die Tastatur wirst du ja nutzen. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass die das Notebook nie berührst? Kaufs dir ruhig, wie geaagt vom Innenleben top für Diablo. Wollte dich nur vor Ärger im Nachhinein bewahren.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Viel zu teuer. Sorry. Da kriegt man ja unter 900€ nichts ordentliche.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Habe aber gelesen das die neue V3 Serie besser sein soll, daher meine frage.

Okay Frage hat sich erledigt, habe einen Test gefunden der neu ist, Oberflächen Temperatur teilweise 44 Grad!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer. Sorry. Da kriegt man ja unter 900€ nichts ordentliche.


 
Ich hab' für mein's 840 gezahlt und halte es für sehr ordentlich .
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob für dich nur die Rohleistung auf dem Papier oder auch der Rest des Notebooks von Interesse ist (Akku, Display, Tastatur, Verarbeitung...).
Weder Schenker, noch die anderen Hersteller haben etwas zu verschenken -  bei den restlichen Herstellern mit "Super-Sonderpreis" bekommst du auch nicht mehr für's Geld.
Aber das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Und was hast geholt ?





fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ich hab' für mein's 840 gezahlt und halte es für sehr ordentlich .
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob für dich nur die Rohleistung auf dem Papier oder auch der Rest des Notebooks von Interesse ist (Akku, Display, Tastatur, Verarbeitung...).
> Weder Schenker, noch die anderen Hersteller haben etwas zu verschenken -  bei den restlichen Herstellern mit "Super-Sonderpreis" bekommst du auch nicht mehr für's Geld.
> Aber das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Die Sonderkonfig aus dem Oktober 2011 - damals war das noch das A501 (Vorgänger).
Core i5 - 2430m, Nvidia GT555m 2GiB, 4GiB Ram, 500 GiB HDD, FDH Display (matt). 
Für 15 Euro kamen nochmal 4 GiB Ram dazu, SSD folgt diesen Sommer...
Recht gute Kühlung, drosselt nix, unter Windows leise.
Akku hält beim Filmschauen 3 Stunden...

Ein vergleichbares ACER hätte 200 Euro weniger gekostet - dafür wäre das Display totaler Rotz gewesen (mir wichtiger als pure Leistung - ich programmier an dem Teil) 
und durch schlechte Kühlung hätte die CPU beim Zocken gedrosselt.
Da brauchst gar nicht an einen Quad-Core denken 
Zudem wär's mit 17" wirklich untransportabel geworden.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ja überlege nun echt wegen dem MSI teil.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Schaut vernünftig aus.
Die DDR3-Variante der GT650M unterliegt der mit GDDR5 (z.B. beim XMG A502) um ca. 5-20 Prozent (je nach Taktrate) - aber dafür sparst dir etwa 100 Euro im Preis.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ist im dem MSI die GDDR3 Version  ?


----------



## ThugAngel87 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Habe das MSI nun gekauft.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das MSI hat die DDR-3 Variante.
Trotzdem ist es ein gutes Notebook ! Viel Spaß damit .


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Edit: Doppelpost durch Internet-Spinnerei.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Das MSI GE60 ist momentan überall Ausverkauft !


----------



## FavoriteFave (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

hay , sprichst du von diesem MSI GE60 ? hab' mehrere gefunden & nur sicher gehen dass ich den richtigen kaufe 
MSI GE60-i547W7H Intel® Core™ i5 / GeForce® GT 650M / 4 GB RAM / 500 GB HDD bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## ThugAngel87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ist das richtige.


----------



## FavoriteFave (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Ist das das beste 'gaming' notebook in dem preisbereich ? 
Ich hab selbst schon lange, lange gesucht aber so wirklich viel versteh ich von Hardware nicht


----------



## ThugAngel87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Für das Geld, eindeutig ja


----------



## FavoriteFave (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Alles klar, vielen dank für die Hilfe


----------



## ThugAngel87 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Also.
Lappy kam heute und bin bisher sehr zufrieden.
Auch wenn es mit der SSD Installation nicht so easy war.

Display echt Toll.
Diablo 3 auf FullHD und alles auf Max = Null Ruckler


----------



## vium (31. Mai 2012)

Sorry nur zur Verständnis welches hasten jez genau geholt ? (:


----------



## ThugAngel87 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Msi ge-60


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Hat hier denn nun jemand ein neues Lappy?


----------



## xfile (4. Juni 2012)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Hat hier denn nun jemand ein neues Lappy?


 
Habe mir auch extra für Diablo3 ein neues NB gekauft. 
Schenker 15" mit mattem Display 16.. Auflösung
128gb ssd
8gb ram
650er M Grafikkarte
Ivy 3210q 

lauft auch super


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Was hast gezahlt ?





xfile schrieb:


> Habe mir auch extra für Diablo3 ein neues NB gekauft.
> Schenker 15" mit mattem Display 16.. Auflösung
> 128gb ssd
> 8gb ram
> ...


----------



## xfile (4. Juni 2012)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Was hast gezahlt ?


 
Presi lt.config ca. 1150 inkl win7


----------



## ThugAngel87 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Meins 800 €
Core i5 3210 ivy bridge.
NVidia 650m
Full HD BildschirmMatt
8GB Ram.


----------



## vium (5. Juni 2012)

Mein Schenker xmg 501 sollte diese Woche kommen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Und Preis?


----------



## vium (5. Juni 2012)

639€


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neues Notebook für Diablo 3*

Technik also was ist verbaut ?


----------



## vium (5. Juni 2012)

Puh also kanns dir nur ausm Kopf sagen bin noch auf der Arbeit... i5 2.3Ghz, gt550m, 4gb, 320gb HDD 7200...


----------

